# Lionhead colors



## Somebunny2love (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know of a site with pictures that tells the technical names for Lionhead colors?  Or do you have any pics that tell what the colors are called?  Thanks!


----------



## pennylove (Jun 2, 2012)

This site has a small list: http://www.welshrabbitry.com/lionheadrabbitcolors.html


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jun 8, 2012)

Here are some pics I have, hope this helps....

Sable Point Kit










Sable Point Martin VM





Sable Point Martin VM with Pointed White & Sable Martin Kits





Opal









A few examples of the variation of Siamese Sable






















Sable Martin 









Pointed White





Tort









Chestnut, Broken Chestnut, Seal, Tort, Blue Point, Broken Chestnut










Black Otter VM





Chinchilla (Her coat isn't the best as she pulled a lot of fur for her nest.)


----------

